# new AI products released this month...



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i don't know if you guys are on the AI emailing list, but i just noticed today that they are coming out with some new products this month.

first, the one that i've been waiting for, is the wireless adapter for the new controller. i've had the new controller for a while but since i don't have a vega i haven't been able to use it wireless, but now you can.










the other thing they came out with was a upgrade kit for the SOL, to full spectrum vega specs. the upgrade kit will replace the 8 pucks to 4 with 80 degree lenses and comes with the 4 pucks, 4 led driver boards, 1 vega main board and the plastic cover.










pricing is $200 + shipping each kit. maybe a early b-day present to myself..LOL


----------

